# Homebrew Tren Injection Pain!!!



## archtype (Aug 21, 2010)

I just finished my first batch of homebrew Tren Ace (40ml @ 100mg/ml) using a 4gram Kit, pellets, and the instructions from Basskiller.  After I sterilized it, I shot my first injection into my right delt, and it hurt like a mother...  I feel like I someone hit my arm with a baseball bat.  What's causing this pain?  Is it the BA used to break down the pellets?  I'm also running this with Sust at the moment.  When I have the $, I'm gonna switch to Prop, but I have plenty of Sust on hand, so it will have to do for now.  Has anyone else experienced this sort of pain with homebrew or UGL Tren Ace?


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^yep its part of the game, i know its very painful brother. try ur ass or quad next time. but it does do this. if no pain no gain. some hurts more than others. i have always had pain with mine.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 22, 2010)

Dear archtype, next time better use GMP trenbolone!


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear archtype, next time better use GMP trenbolone!


 
WP tren ace is not a human grade product if u make it its not for human use in the usa anyway and its very good homebrew and cheaper to. is yours human grade or vets grade but gmp approved? not being a smartass just curious .


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

must be human grade in europe, i dont know. but i was just asking so dont think nothing else ok WP.


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2010)

Fuck that. 

keep making it yourself.

Unfortunately with the kits you aren't getting 100mg/ml. If that were the case then you would have 0% loss and that's just not going to happen.

It's hard to say what the actual dosage is with those kits. Some say there is 25% loss, so you would end up with 75mg/ml.

Best way to do it is to use the recrystallization method. U end up with a powder that can be weighed. If you are patient and careful you can come out with a 90% yield.  that's  1.8 grams out out a 2g cart.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 22, 2010)

As for your situation , I have no opinion or suggestions as I have no recent experience with the compounds (pellets yuk!)you are work'n with.Maybe I can provide a couple of options to think about.To my knowledge Sus, and Tren A are both pretty unforgive'n when it comes to comfortable injects when done wrong. Sus has never been an option for me but  I do remember a LONG LONG LONG time ago I did some tren made from pellets..........the nastiest, worse shit ever as I recall. I've enjoyed Crystal Tren a lot , possibly my favorite tren acetate, However it was not made from pellets ,very clean and way strong. Don't know bout pellets ,but in powders the oil used can make a huge difference. Perhaps use'n PMSO ( Jamaican is the best) would take the bite off. Safer than EO, better ,cleaner and thinner than grapeseed oil. And it also has been used for hundreds of years as natural pain supresser.With that oil I've had painless Tren and Prop shots. I'm one that disagrees with that " no pain no gain" school of thought when it comes to compounds because experience says different, that may have been true 15 years ago but not today.A lil sting maybe, baseball bat pain NO WAY !! But what the hell would I know .

Peace and Love


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

SD you know alot, but the pellets hurt but not cripling hurt. i dont know the oil used i think its sesameseed oil, and thats just a expression i use " no pain no gain". but it is painful. i did the roid crystall method the way he told me and had bad anxiety with it. 40ml down the drain. but its well iam sure u know. but where do u get that oil your talking about that causes less pain? as i cant take the crystall method. for anxiety reasons i dont have with the pellet method? where do u get the psmo oil SD?


----------



## pyes (Aug 22, 2010)

I have no experience with tren, but I did homebrew my own prop and my pain was so bad, I could not walk for 2 days. Chocolate thunder suggested I add more oil to cut it. Originally it was 100mg/ml and I cut it to 75mg/ml. This took the pain almost to nil. Maybe you can do the same thing with your gear although i am not really sure what is involved with conversions of pellets. I hope this helps.


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

thnx pyes, yeah but roid said its only about 75mg anyway so if i cut ill have even less. its just i dont have crippling pain just basic soreness . arthtype the OP is having pain bad with it. but he did it in his delt maybe his ass or quad would be better. iam so fucked up i dont know who started this thread. iam thankful ur trying to help pyes. thnx brother.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 22, 2010)

uncle m, I'll PM you the info, and that method of make'n cyrstalIZED tren from BassKiller is rather old and is often mistaken for true Crystal Tren. CA has a different half life and is a faster act'n compound than TA. It is also much cleaner and is a bit like winny ( for about 10 minutes) as far as inject comfort. It's also the only clear like tren I've seen. I only know of 3 or 4 sources that actually carry it ( but I don't know or claim to know everyone or every brand of gear). I see too many "experts" give advice that is near retarded about some topics, I'm not try'n to be in that number,so I will just say that there is a way to have painless gear by use'n the right oils( not the ones the "experts" will parrot, or just pull outta the air or the most popular).


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

^^^gotcha SD i hear ya on that one. got your pm thnx brother.


----------



## superted (Aug 22, 2010)

buy the raw powder

fuck the pellets


----------



## unclem (Aug 22, 2010)

archtype said:


> I just finished my first batch of homebrew Tren Ace (40ml @ 100mg/ml) using a 4gram Kit, pellets, and the instructions from Basskiller. After I sterilized it, I shot my first injection into my right delt, and it hurt like a mother... I feel like I someone hit my arm with a baseball bat. What's causing this pain? Is it the BA used to break down the pellets? I'm also running this with Sust at the moment. When I have the $, I'm gonna switch to Prop, but I have plenty of Sust on hand, so it will have to do for now. Has anyone else experienced this sort of pain with homebrew or UGL Tren Ace?


 
 you mean your going to throw it away? let me know.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> WP tren ace is not a human grade product if u make it its not for human use in the usa anyway and its very good homebrew and cheaper to. is yours human grade or vets grade but gmp approved? not being a smartass just curious .


here we go again1 lol
WP is not HG ! lol


not saying its nto good but common.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 22, 2010)

superted said:


> buy the raw powder
> 
> fuck the pellets


A fuking MEN!!!!!!!!!
I dont understand why alot still fuk with theses stupid pellets.
grab a good ugl tren like GP or axio or w/e and there you go NO work or fuckups or at the very least buy the raw powder and make it pure.


----------



## ROID (Aug 22, 2010)

pellets have always worked fine for me.

pellets or powder.  finished product is over priced no matter who you buy from.

the powder is going to be cut I can almost guarantee it


----------



## CG (Aug 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> pellets have always worked fine for me.
> 
> pellets or powder.  finished product is over priced no matter who you buy from.
> 
> the powder is going to be cut I can almost guarantee it



Hmmm. So the opstions are: 1, get taken for a ride. 2, lose some while cooking. 3, get something that's possibly cut with god knows what.

Choices choices choices lol.


----------



## archtype (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, so this morning was my 2nd injection of the homebrew Tren (1ml)... This time I pinned my right glute.  There was a little burning immediately after, but now I have virtually no pain.  Actually my right shoulder, where I injected the first dose of the Tren, hurts more than my glute.  Weird... Maybe I hit a nerve or something with that first injection.


----------



## archtype (Aug 23, 2010)

unclem said:


> you mean your going to throw it away? let me know.


 
HELL NO!  I'm not throwing it away.  I'm actually looking to buy another kit and pellets for my next batch.


----------



## archtype (Aug 23, 2010)

unclem said:


> thnx pyes, yeah but roid said its only about 75mg anyway so if i cut ill have even less. its just i dont have crippling pain just basic soreness . arthtype the OP is having pain bad with it. but he did it in his delt maybe his ass or quad would be better. iam so fucked up i dont know who started this thread. iam thankful ur trying to help pyes. thnx brother.


 

Yeah... I injected my glute this morning and have almost no pain now.  My shoulder still hurts though...


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

HIJACK 

*GAME TIME*

*Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG   http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113163-superted-get-super-dmz-whole-bunch-other-crazy-shit-sponsored-log.html#post2053059  (Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED  LOG)*


----------



## blergs. (Aug 24, 2010)

I love tren!
fuking love it.
just hat how it makes me a about week6 i start to feel a bit lathargic and moody, but gains are nice.
love it!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 24, 2010)

GP trenA was great and syntrop trenE Iv loved also .

ohh BTW with the pellets carful aso ALOT not have estroidal added to them now!
most are not like they where before, I assume to plump up livestock more and detour use form using it lol.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 24, 2010)

I have shot a ton of pellet tren with zero problems. You may have had a bad shot or just need to refilter it.


----------



## OutWhey (Aug 24, 2010)

blergs. said:


> I love tren!
> fuking love it.
> just hat how it makes me a about week6 i start to feel a bit lathargic and moody, but gains are nice.
> love it!


How could I forget about GP Tren!! Run the stuff 2 cycles ago and stayed the leanest I ever have while eating the most calories. Never tried Axio though.


----------



## archtype (Aug 25, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I have shot a ton of pellet tren with zero problems. You may have had a bad shot or just need to refilter it.


 

Yeah... I think I might have hit a nerve or a blood vessel in my delt.  Since that Injection, I have injected 3 times into my glutes with virtually no pain.  Actually, my shoulder is still a little sore.  And I wasn't using a huge pin either, if anyone was wondering.  I shot 1ml with a 27g x 1/2" pin.  I've done that plenty of times in my delts before with Test & Deca with no pain.  Anyway... I'm just glad I didn't f**k up the homebrewing.  I'm looking forward to mixin up my next batch soon.


----------



## archtype (Aug 25, 2010)

blergs. said:


> GP trenA was great and syntrop trenE Iv loved also .
> 
> ohh BTW with the pellets carful aso ALOT not have estroidal added to them now!
> most are not like they where before, I assume to plump up livestock more and detour use form using it lol.


 
I thought that the estroidal was only in synovex???  So you're telling me that it's in finaplix too???


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

archtype said:


> I thought that the estroidal was only in synovex??? So you're telling me that it's in finaplix too???


 
 no its not in finaplix-h just synovex. test prop and 20mg estriedol. dont worry about that now bro its only tren pellets.


----------



## archtype (Aug 25, 2010)

unclem said:


> no its not in finaplix-h just synovex. test prop and 20mg estriedol. dont worry about that now bro its only tren pellets.


 

Okay... good!   That's what I thought, but I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Silver Back (Aug 25, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> How could I forget about GP Tren!! Run the stuff 2 cycles ago and stayed the leanest I ever have while eating the most calories. Never tried Axio though.


 
Nice bro. My next cycle will be my first time using tren. I'm assuming you used GP's ace? This is what I was planning on picking up. I'm loving all the positive feedback I keep seeing on it.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

so if I make prop from synovex there is no way to get all the estriedol out?


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> so if I make prop from synovex there is no way to get all the estriedol out?



don't waste your time with this. It's very very time consuming and you are not going to get all of the estrogen out. I don't care what anyone says.  This is from experience. I done it just because I like playing kitchen chemist.

You are better off either getting powder or just buying Test P.


----------



## ROID (Aug 26, 2010)

blergs. said:


> GP trenA was great and syntrop trenE Iv loved also .
> 
> ohh BTW with the pellets carful aso ALOT not have estroidal added to them now!
> most are not like they where before, I assume to plump up livestock more and detour use form using it lol.



??

that is synovex, not finaplix.

fina is the best way to get tren IMO.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 29, 2010)

archtype said:


> I just finished my first batch of homebrew Tren Ace (40ml @ 100mg/ml) using a 4gram Kit, pellets, and the instructions from Basskiller.  After I sterilized it, I shot my first injection into my right delt, and it hurt like a mother...  I feel like I someone hit my arm with a baseball bat.  What's causing this pain?  Is it the BA used to break down the pellets?  I'm also running this with Sust at the moment.  When I have the $, I'm gonna switch to Prop, but I have plenty of Sust on hand, so it will have to do for now.  Has anyone else experienced this sort of pain with homebrew or UGL Tren Ace?


 Chances are you injected very close to a nerve bundle. Judging from your other posts later on in this thread.. this is probably the cause.  I've had some where it felt like a mule kicked me and then nothing on a following shot.. 



ROID said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> keep making it yourself.
> 
> ...



Most guys don't use a kit these days and how you make that claim. Years past  we sent away and had our homemade tested and it came back over 95%.. I really don't remember the exact number. But have you ever had yours tested? How exactly do you guys come up with these numbers?  I'm not trying to start anything.. really, I'm Just curious.. 



Supermans Daddy said:


> uncle m, I'll PM you the info, and that method of make'n cyrstalIZED tren from BassKiller is rather old and is often mistaken for true Crystal Tren. CA has a different half life and is a faster act'n compound than TA. It is also much cleaner and is a bit like winny ( for about 10 minutes) as far as inject comfort. It's also the only clear like tren I've seen. I only know of 3 or 4 sources that actually carry it ( but I don't know or claim to know everyone or every brand of gear). I see too many "experts" give advice that is near retarded about some topics, I'm not try'n to be in that number,so I will just say that there is a way to have painless gear by use'n the right oils( not the ones the "experts" will parrot, or just pull outta the air or the most popular).


What is this CA?  The method on my site maybe old, but it works and works well..It has for years. It also has worked well for cleaning non pure powders.. (Not every powder source sold what they claimed years ago)  

If this method doesn't produce crystal, hence crystal tren, then what does it produce?  



archtype said:


> Okay, so this morning was my 2nd injection of the homebrew Tren (1ml)... This time I pinned my right glute.  There was a little burning immediately after, but now I have virtually no pain.  Actually my right shoulder, where I injected the first dose of the Tren, hurts more than my glute.  Weird... Maybe I hit a nerve or something with that first injection.



Good it worked out for you..Plan on more of those horse kicks in your future.. even with the cleanest human grade gear.. It's just a fact of the lifestyle



blergs. said:


> GP trenA was great and syntrop trenE Iv loved also .
> 
> ohh BTW with the pellets carful aso ALOT not have estroidal added to them now!
> most are not like they where before, I assume to plump up livestock more and detour use form using it lol.


There is a form of finaplix that contains estradiol benzoate which is finaplix-S. This you do not want 
the only two you want are finaplix-h or Component-th <-- these contain no form of estrogen




archtype said:


> I thought that the estroidal was only in synovex???  So you're telling me that it's in finaplix too???


 see the above



unclem said:


> no its not in finaplix-h just synovex. test prop and 20mg estriedol. dont worry about that now bro its only tren pellets.


see above



ROID said:


> don't waste your time with this. It's very very time consuming and you are not going to get all of the estrogen out. I don't care what anyone says.  This is from experience. I done it just because I like playing kitchen chemist.
> 
> You are better off either getting powder or just buying Test P.



Your playing kitchen chemist even with untouched steroid powders..  No you probably wouldn't get every tiny bit of estrogen out of the mixture, but if follow the directions to the letter, then the amount that is left will be miniscule. Also many don't have access to a powder source.. So it makes for a viable option.. and when ORD 2.0 rolls around.. well lets say there will be surges at certain vet companies


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey basskiller so  I should be fine with the synovex prop conversion?And what is ord 2.0?


----------



## basskiller (Aug 30, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Hey basskiller so  I should be fine with the synovex prop conversion?And what is ord 2.0?



if done correctly, yes you should. I've known literly thousands that have done this experiment over the years..  I would say the one mistake made mostly by first timers is.. Impatience... Not allowing the test powder to dry completely. They nuke it, they oven dry it.. and while sometimes it works, more times than many, it still contains a modicum of moisture.. just enough to make it crash every time..  allow it to air dry (covered of course) for a few days.. Never has it failed when the extraction is done properly 

ORD 2.0 is "operation Raw deal" part 2  <-- just a trend many of us are seeing and it;s the same trend that was going on in 2006 .. the year before Operation Raw Deal 
google the term in quotes --


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks bro home brew seem the way to go


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

basskiller said:


> if done correctly, yes you should. I've known literly thousands that have done this experiment over the years.. I would say the one mistake made mostly by first timers is.. Impatience... Not allowing the test powder to dry completely. They nuke it, they oven dry it.. and while sometimes it works, more times than many, it still contains a modicum of moisture.. just enough to make it crash every time.. allow it to air dry (covered of course) for a few days.. Never has it failed when the extraction is done properly
> 
> ORD 2.0 is "operation Raw deal" part 2 <-- just a trend many of us are seeing and it;s the same trend that was going on in 2006 .. the year before Operation Raw Deal
> google the term in quotes --


 
love your site basskiller it taught me how to make alot of shit, love pic by pic. i did say finaplix-h dont have estradiol. i know the s does. and i heard there going to start controling the sale of pellets? i use the pellets all the time i hope not? thnx

ps: i have never in about 50 times doing it with pellets ever microwaved or ovened it, never and mine is golden and good? i just followed ken dahl and never had a problem. i hope iam not suppose to nuke or oven it. i wont anyway mine works. but i always crush up the pellets to fine powder before anything else. let stand 24 hrs in sol. then after all that filter it. always been working.


----------



## LAM (Aug 30, 2010)

ROID said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> keep making it yourself.
> 
> ...



ditto...that's what I used to do.  convert the carts into crystal powder.  almost painless tren injections using basskillers instructions


----------



## basskiller (Aug 31, 2010)

unclem said:


> love your site basskiller it taught me how to make alot of shit, love pic by pic. i did say finaplix-h dont have estradiol. i know the s does. and i heard there going to start controling the sale of pellets? i use the pellets all the time i hope not? thnx
> 
> ps: i have never in about 50 times doing it with pellets ever microwaved or ovened it, never and mine is golden and good? i just followed ken dahl and never had a problem. i hope iam not suppose to nuke or oven it. i wont anyway mine works. but i always crush up the pellets to fine powder before anything else. let stand 24 hrs in sol. then after all that filter it. always been working.



the nuking was referring to a synovex conversion and even then.. I don't suggest doing it.. It's on4e of those things impatient people try to hurry the process.. It almost always fails.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tren looks hella easy to make synovex-h looks like a long process


----------



## Grozny (Sep 2, 2010)

archtype said:


> I just finished my first batch of homebrew Tren Ace (40ml @ 100mg/ml) using a 4gram Kit, pellets, and the instructions from Basskiller.  After I sterilized it, I shot my first injection into my right delt, and it hurt like a mother...  I feel like I someone hit my arm with a baseball bat.  What's causing this pain?  Is it the BA used to break down the pellets?  I'm also running this with Sust at the moment.  When I have the $, I'm gonna switch to Prop, but I have plenty of Sust on hand, so it will have to do for now.  Has anyone else experienced this sort of pain with homebrew or UGL Tren Ace?



If you want to manufactur painless you should stick to modest doses. Low  meltingpoints higher dosed (EQ, Test E, Nandro) short estrifications  lower meltingpoint thus lower dose (Test Propionate - acetate). 2% BA,  20 % BB, 80% carrier oil and 20% EO as a co-solvent and to make the  solution les viscous.


----------

